# Ludisia discolor 'Ambrosia



## musiclovertony (Feb 8, 2010)

I got this one in bud from Natt's Orchids at our local orchid society annual Winter Carnival. I was nervous that the buds would blast with all the transporting and transitions. All the buds but 2 have opened! One blasted, the other is about to pop open  

The flowers are surprisingly fragrant for being so tiny!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice. I'm glad you showed the plant. It's not a regular discolor, but I don't remember the varietal name for the fragrant one.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 8, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice. I'm glad you showed the plant. It's not a regular discolor, but I don't remember the varietal name for the fragrant one.



'Ambrosia' is a _var. nigrescens_, or so I've been told, but I don't know if that is an officially recognized varietal name. I think I gave you one of these, Dot. :wink:


----------



## musiclovertony (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I was just going by what the tag read, I didn't think it looked like the Ludisia I'm used to seeing, so I had to buy it


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> 'Ambrosia' is a _var. nigrescens_, or so I've been told, but I don't know if that is an officially recognized varietal name. I think I gave you one of these, Dot. :wink:



Yup, you did. It's doing fine. I'm just too lazy to get up and go look at the tag.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

thanx for posting. I have 2 but they haven't bloomed yet, now I'll make sure to smell the blooms.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 9, 2010)

cool close-ups of these tiny blooms, and apart green foliage!!! Jean


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,

To my knowledge the through Ludisia discolor discolor is the one with fragrant flowers. The plant we see more often is the dark leaved with reddish stripes Ludisia discolor dawsonianum. The flowers of the later don't smell.

My two cents.

Rob Z.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2010)

Great plant and blooms!!!


----------



## etex (Feb 9, 2010)

Great buy! Beautiful blooms-they look diamond dusted! I just love the fragrant,little blooms!


----------

